# Alabama/Florida



## solocam678 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sure is quiet. Where those tide fans at?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> Sure is quiet. Where those tide fans at?



At game time, my wife and i be sitting in the Touchdown terrace at Ben Hill Griffin stadium. It being an away game, i've decided to wear the white shirt with red trim. 
It's gonna be a good one!


----------



## golffreak (Sep 26, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> Sure is quiet. Where those tide fans at?



Present...Roll Tide!!

Should be a good game. UF is playing better than I thought they would at this point.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 26, 2011)

Go Gata

Lets go Corch !!!!!!


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh im also a gamecock fan this week spot. Yal gona be 3-2...Yal should be 0-4 rite now. Yal have no more hair on yor chinny chin chin


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 26, 2011)

this game should be one of our best, good rivalry, gators looking for payback, loud hostile environment...good test, I've been concerned about this game for quiet a while.
Tide prevails.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 26, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> Oh im also a gamecock fan this week spot. Yal gona be 3-2...Yal should be 0-4 rite now. Yal have no more hair on yor chinny chin chin



Don't bore me with that weak flame.  We should be 3-1.  And we are.  

Just ask corch.


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 26, 2011)

Haha! Yea
Florida is realy my least concern. They open the season an play easy games an win big don't impress me none. Jus like auburn barely winnin against knock off teams. We will see tho.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't know who all got banged up on the Bama squad this past weekend, but if everyone is good Bama should have no trouble here. It will look close early then Bama should just pull away IMO.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 26, 2011)

Personaly, I was more concerned with Arky than Florida. New Coaches, new system, quarterback getting his feet wet in new offense. I think BAMA wins this one going away. Only major concern I have is how do we cover Rainey/Demps out of the backfield, especially when we blitz. get those guys in the open field on a backer or safety and they might be gone. If we bring the heat we'd better get there! The two backs are their leading receivers and account for half of their passing TDs. If we stop the run and contain them in the passing game we should dominate. Florida does not have a reciever on the outside that is near as good as any of the quartet that Arky brought to bare. Offensively, Rainey/Demps are the only thing that scares me. As far as our offense goes, we shall see, not sure how good Florida's D really is. If McCarron plays like he did against Arky we will be hard to beat. He is still missfiring a tad on deep balls though, maybe we get that ironed out this week. RoLLTide!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 26, 2011)

Florida's d line is pretty good.  I don't think this game will get out of hand.


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 26, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> Personaly, I was more concerned with Arky than Florida. New Coaches, new system, quarterback getting his feet wet in new offense. I think BAMA wins this one going away. Only major concern I have is how do we cover Rainey/Demps out of the backfield, especially when we blitz. get those guys in the open field on a backer or safety and they might be gone. If we bring the heat we'd better get there!



Yea u rite there. Bama def need to come ready to play....we do that an we will be fine.


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, don't worry about old Florida, we've got nothing. Tide runs all over us, we got no O, D isn't really any good, just padding our stats on cupcakes. Please don't hurt us.


----------



## flip0302 (Sep 26, 2011)

Gator meat..the Elephants love it!
Should be a real SlobberKnocker and if Bama can get there long passing game going, I would feel much better!

AJ looks better, if we can just get him to hit the long ball!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Yeah, don't worry about old Florida, we've got nothing. Tide runs all over us, we got no O, D isn't really any good, just padding our stats on cupcakes. Please don't hurt us.



I sure hope your right, Mike! 
I expect it to be a low scoring slobber knocker, myself.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 26, 2011)

Mosely is out 2-3 weeks for Bama. Something with his elbow. Plenty of depth on defense though.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 26, 2011)

Should be another old fashioned, slobber knocker in the SEC.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Mosely is out 2-3 weeks for Bama. Something with his elbow. Plenty of depth on defense though.



reading that his elbow was dislocated. Personally, i can't see the injury in the action pic people are posting. Saban says day to day, but i think the 2-3 weeks is more realistic.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2011)

Bama will win this game. Saban will hand Muschamp his 1st loss!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 26, 2011)

I think BAMA wins because they will have less penalties, less turnovers, and a more veteran stauncher defense...not to mention great kick coverages/returns.
Losing CJ hurts, but I think all else being equal, BAMA will keep Demps and Rainey in check and continue to mess with Brantley's head ala last year.

p.s. sooner or later BAMA is gonna hold onto the INT's that they have been dropping thus far.


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 26, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Yeah, don't worry about old Florida, we've got nothing. Tide runs all over us, we got no O, D isn't really any good, just padding our stats on cupcakes. Please don't hurt us.


----------



## chadair (Sep 26, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> Haha! Yea
> Florida is realy my least concern. They open the season an play easy games an win big don't impress me none. Jus like auburn barely winnin against knock off teams. We will see tho.


yep, thats UF's goal 



RipperIII said:


> I think BAMA wins because they will have less penalties, less turnovers, and a more veteran stauncher defense...not to mention great kick coverages/returns.
> Losing CJ hurts, but I think all else being equal, BAMA will keep Demps and Rainey in check and continue to mess with Brantley's head ala last year.


I would agree with u on all that Ripper


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 26, 2011)

chadair said:


> yep, thats UF's goal
> 
> 
> I would agree with u on all that Ripper



You guys have loads of talent, and a fiery HC, youth and a new system I think is your Achilles this season, but I've had this game circled since January as a trouble game.


----------



## gin house (Sep 26, 2011)

Im a Bammer fan this week and an LSU fan next week. LOL    Roll tidegers!!!LOL


----------



## bullgator (Sep 27, 2011)

UFs run defense has been their unexpected strong point so far. That's a good thing knowing how Bama's running game is their strength. Our D line is young and hasn't seen an O line like Bamas so I'm hoping they can keep their head in the game when things get tough. It should be an interesting strength v strength matchup.......hopefully .


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 28, 2011)

bullgator said:


> UFs run defense has been their unexpected strong point so far. That's a good thing knowing how Bama's running game is their strength. Our D line is young and hasn't seen an O line like Bamas so I'm hoping they can keep their head in the game when things get tough. It should be an interesting strength v strength matchup.......hopefully .



I agree...should be a good game. But on that same note I don't think UF realy know what they got. Can't compare the teams they've played to the tide. We will see tho.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 28, 2011)

UF's run defense is ranked high but they have played 4 of the worst running teams in the nation. 80th, 117th, 118th, and 120th out of 120 teams respectively. Fairly easy to stop th run when you play teams that don't run the ball. Florida's run defense has not been tested yet. Let's see if they can shut down EL and TR, averaging 110.25 and 91.25 respectively.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 28, 2011)

I am a Bama fan and I am a little concerned with this game. I think we should win this one but everyone knows the SEC, any team can surprise ya! ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 28, 2011)

I sure wish someone would come in here and make another bold prediction against us, the last 2 times (PSU, Ark) we won fairly easily.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't even seen any Florida fans make that prediction. I am with you, I wish someone would because I am sure nervous about it.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 28, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I sure wish someone would come in here and make another bold prediction against us, the last 2 times (PSU, Ark) we won fairly easily.



looks like most the UF fans here are realists and know they are young and not ready to play on this level yet. No slap in the Gators face, the next couple years will be scary in Gainesville.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 28, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> looks like most the UF fans here are realists and know they are young and not ready to play on this level yet. No slap in the Gators face, the next couple years will be scary in Gainesville.



Spot on TT!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2011)

well, i've done everything i can think of from a supernatural standpoint to bring good luck to the Tide this weekend. 
-Bought a new shirt and a cool watch to wear to the game. I threw the one i was wearing in '06 out the winder somewhere around Miccossukee while i was drankin on the way home'. Man, that was a painful game to watch after Prince Hall ran a fumble back for a TD. Tebow was close enough to hit with the car keys. 
- Stopped by Psychic Lisa's for a reading. She said we win by 10, but the whole thing was weird. It felt like there was another prescense in the dark room and i felt something almost like a hand on my hip. Good thing my wallet was in the front pocket. 
-Gonna get a good seafood supper at Cedar River restaurant Friday in Gainseville. I figure fried gator tail would be a good luck appetizer. 
 All we need now is for the Tide to show up with the same intensity they had against Arky. I got primo seats, private parking, and even a catered meal waiting on me in the box.
I'll take plenty of pic's! 
This post was made Proside style for even more good luck!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 28, 2011)

with Florida's scary fast playmakers Rainey and Demps they make sneak 3 or 4 td's on Bama. Should be a good game.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 28, 2011)

No bold predictions here. Turkey Trax gave a reasonable accessment of my feelings towards the game. Can we win?.....sure, if the stars align just right. We are a young team with a new staff, system, and schemes. On the plus side we have a lot of those 4 and 5 stars recruits from a couple of years ago on the field now. They seem to be playing with more confidence each week. Also we have a Swamp crowd. As I've said before, ON PAPER, we match up strengths pretty well.....but we haven't played a Bama level team yet. 
For me it comes down to how does the team that falls behind and loses momentum react?....do our young guys lose their composure?. If Bama falls behind early how will they react to being in an unfamiliar position.

This game will show us something about both teams.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 28, 2011)

I like this pic


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 28, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I like this pic



Jus don't let your foot off that Gator's head...

R T R!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2011)

The gators have nothing to lose!


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm cautiously optimistic, If our run D plays like they have up to now and the secondary doesn't make a lot a stupid mistakes, we have a decent chance. The Tide hasn't been really tested either, Penn St and Arky are 3-1 but the wins are over nobodies.


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 29, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> So penn st an arkansas are nobodies but the only losses they have wer givin by the tide?



No, read carefully. Penn St and Arky's wins are over nobodies.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 29, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> No, read carefully. Penn St and Arky's wins are over nobodies.



UF's opponents thus far haven't been exactly world champs ya know.  Your toughest opponent has been UT and they ain't exactly settin the world on fire.


Just sayin,


----------



## chadair (Sep 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> UF's opponents thus far haven't been exactly world champs ya know.  Your toughest opponent has been UT and they ain't exactly settin the world on fire.
> 
> 
> Just sayin,


Mike is NOT knockin Bama. all he is sayin is that Penn State and R-Knasas hasnt beaten a good team this year. nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 30, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I haven't even seen any Florida fans make that prediction. I am with you, I wish someone would because I am sure nervous about it.



Im Your huckleberry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPv5OUASStQ&feature=player_detailpage


If you think that video was a Heckuva shoot out, wait to the gators get through with you down in the SWAMP!

Just a few reasons we will win this game....

Tim Tebow will be watching from his hotel room far far away.

I along with my brotheren will have my lucky JORTS on!

Thats just a few.... BUT ... I could name more!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 30, 2011)

I think the Gators have the tools to get the job done and pull an upset in the swamp. 

But I still picked Bama in the contest and I hope that both Bama and LSU are undefeated when they meet on 11/5


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> and I hope that both Bama and LSU are undefeated when they meet on 11/5



Me too, it will be a great game


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 30, 2011)

Whackem and stackem...  My $$$ are on the Crimson & White... One game at a time...  This week it's time for some Swamp... Swamp... Music!!!

R T R Baby!!!

*V* - WHOOT...


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i've done everything i can think of from a supernatural standpoint to bring good luck to the Tide this weekend.
> -Bought a new shirt and a cool watch to wear to the game. I threw the one i was wearing in '06 out the winder somewhere around Miccossukee while i was drankin on the way home'. Man, that was a painful game to watch after Prince Hall ran a fumble back for a TD. Tebow was close enough to hit with the car keys.
> - Stopped by Psychic Lisa's for a reading. She said we win by 10, but the whole thing was weird. It felt like there was another prescense in the dark room and i felt something almost like a hand on my hip. Good thing my wallet was in the front pocket.
> -Gonna get a good seafood supper at Cedar River restaurant Friday in Gainseville. I figure fried gator tail would be a good luck appetizer.
> ...




You, my friend, are pumped up!! 

I, on the other hand am nervous & concerned.

We shall see.................................................


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 30, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Im Your huckleberry
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPv5OUASStQ&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> ...



Choot'em, Choot'em lizabeth


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 30, 2011)

Rekon tebow will be cryin again?


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 30, 2011)

would not hurt my heart to see him sobbing. However I would much rather see Brantley in tears this go around.


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i've done everything i can think of from a supernatural standpoint to bring good luck to the Tide this weekend.
> -Bought a new shirt and a cool watch to wear to the game. I threw the one i was wearing in '06 out the winder somewhere around Miccossukee while i was drankin on the way home'. Man, that was a painful game to watch after Prince Hall ran a fumble back for a TD. Tebow was close enough to hit with the car keys.
> - Stopped by Psychic Lisa's for a reading. She said we win by 10, but the whole thing was weird. It felt like there was another prescense in the dark room and i felt something almost like a hand on my hip. Good thing my wallet was in the front pocket.
> -Gonna get a good seafood supper at Cedar River restaurant Friday in Gainseville. I figure fried gator tail would be a good luck appetizer.
> ...



Dont forget to put your left shoe on your right foot and your right shoe on your left foot!


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok....almost time boys!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 1, 2011)

OK.....good start


----------



## Self! (Oct 1, 2011)

Both defenses are getting F's so far.

Still pulling for the Tide, but playing like this even if we when, we will slip down the pole even further.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2011)

Puches starting to fly!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2011)

The Bama D is about to take over.


----------



## tcward (Oct 1, 2011)

riprap said:


> The Bama D is about to take over.



Yes sir! They got ripped on the fumble call!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2011)

I believe Brantley recovered the ball while he was on his knees. That wasn't the call but if they reviewed it I think they would see it.

Brantley could be done for the season, that looked bad.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 1, 2011)

tcward said:


> Yes sir! They got ripped on the fumble call!



Nope, Brantley recovered his fumble and was down before the ball was ripped from him on the ground. It was a good call.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 1, 2011)

Should be interesting to see if they play the freshman (Driskel) at QB in the second half or go back to Trey Burton.


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 1, 2011)

The back ref never blew his whistle...was a live ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2011)

bullgator said:


> Should be interesting to see if they play the freshman (Driskel) at QB in the second half or go back to Trey Burton.



I would go with Burton..


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2011)

Whoever goes it will be the test of their lives. Fla has had no running game so far.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Loving this so far!


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 1, 2011)

roll tide guys!!! need to finish strong here!


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 1, 2011)

Backcountry said:


> roll tide guys!!! need to finish strong here!



Yes sir! Don't let up!


----------



## tcward (Oct 1, 2011)

I hope this is fixin' to get ugly..... For the gators!


----------



## tcward (Oct 1, 2011)

Gotta love Saban dragging 10 out of the game! Wish Richt had that fire!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 1, 2011)

Bama's experience is taking over. 
I guess we'll have to play for one of those moral victories now .


----------



## tcward (Oct 1, 2011)

Richardson is a beast!


----------



## gin house (Oct 1, 2011)

This is getting nasty now.   Congrats on the win bammers, first time ive ever rooted for alabama i think. LOL


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats Mushchamp on your 1st SEC LOSS!! Glad you got it handed to you by your daddy Saban!


----------



## tcward (Oct 1, 2011)

Come on Bama! You got time to hang another 7 on these lizards!


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 1, 2011)

Rtr!!!!!!


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats to the Tide, we were out played badly tonight. If Brantley can't come back soon, this season is probably in the dumper. Driskel is not going to get it done.


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 1, 2011)

ROLL TIDE!! big win.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats Tide, y'all got a stout team there. 

Now we've got to get ready for #1.......


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't mind saying that I was glad when Brantly went out and I hope he will return soon; kid's not a bad QB by any means.  The east is wide open now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2011)

Final score ??


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 1, 2011)

38-10


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 1, 2011)

15 yds rushing for Fla. Nice


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 1, 2011)

Roll Tide


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 1, 2011)

This game was won on the line, both lines...0 sacks, big holes and UF could not get any movement up front...they were gassed by mid 3rd qtr.
RDT!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

bullgator said:


> Congrats Tide, y'all got a stout team there.
> 
> Now we've got to get ready for #1.......



Good game to watch. I hope Brantley is okay though.

Y'all have a nice drive over to Baton Rouge next week.

Death Valley will be waiting on ya...


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 2, 2011)

The Tide is ROLLING!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 2, 2011)

I saw 2 things we need to work on:

1.  We need more depth/distance on kick-offs and punts, some kick-offs were received at about the 15 yard line and we averaged less than 40 yds/punt.

2.  We gave up too many yards in the first qtr and a half to passes, much of that because there was no pressure on Brantly.  After that, we pretty much stopped everything.

All in all, it was the best game we have played this year, I was really surprised that we totally stopped Rainey and Demps.  This was also the best game for the offensive line, no sacks and over 200 yards on the ground.

November 5th is going to be bigger than any bowl game.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 2, 2011)

I do hope Brantley is ok!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2011)

bullgator said:


> Congrats Tide, y'all got a stout team there.
> 
> Now we've got to get ready for #1.......


I think you just played them.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 2, 2011)

Great game Gumps.    That was a spanking.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 2, 2011)

I guess the gators forgot to come out of the vanilla offense and defense.  Just about what I expected.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 2, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Congrats to the Tide, we were out played badly tonight. If Brantley can't come back soon, this season is probably in the dumper. Driskel is not going to get it done.



Bama killed us in the game and may have killed our season . I I don't know why they took Demps off the kickoff team just to let him play a few plays on offense. If Brantley is done for the season it will be time to get ready for next year.


----------



## chadair (Oct 2, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> I guess the gators forgot to come out of the vanilla offense and defense.  Just about what I expected.


 

Brantley had 190 yards passing before he went down. and vanilla or chocolate offense, Florida could NOT run against the tide.  

getting man handled by a great defense does not make another team vanilla, it just makes them no where as good as the team that administered the whuppin!!  
go troll somewhere else


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 2, 2011)

chadair said:


> Brantley had 190 yards passing before he went down. and vanilla or chocolate offense, Florida could NOT run against the tide.
> 
> getting man handled by a great defense does not make another team vanilla, it just makes them no where as good as the team that administered the whuppin!!
> go troll somewhere else



Brantley did a great job early, BAMA adjusted and things got a little tight for Brantley same thing happened against ARKY...ACCU is gonna disappear once BAMA throttles the Vols


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 2, 2011)

chadair said:


> Brantley had 190 yards passing before he went down. and vanilla or chocolate offense, Florida could NOT run against the tide.
> 
> getting man handled by a great defense does not make another team vanilla, it just makes them no where as good as the team that administered the whuppin!!
> go troll somewhere else



Sorry you missed a lot of post up to this game, but there was a gator fan that thought the Gators have been playing vanilla up to this point.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 2, 2011)

Hold still......


----------



## fireman1501 (Oct 2, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hold still......



lol!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 2, 2011)

First time I have rooted for Alabama in a long time.  It was good to see Mr. Boom and the boys get the stomping they needed.  

I do hope Brantley is ok though.  Don't like seeing anybody get hurt.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 2, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Sorry you missed a lot of post up to this game, but there was a gator fan that thought the Gators have been playing vanilla up to this point.



Even Weis said the offense would not hold anything back against Bama. UF went down field more against bama when Brantley was in the game then they did most of the year.  Their wasn't alot of dump off passes like they did against UT in their win. You can tell UF has owned the east by all the fans of team from the east getting exciting about Bama beating UF .


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2011)

UF came out in dbl tight end sets for the first time this season putting BAMA in Man coverage which was difficult to defend the deep crossing routes, they burned us several times.
If you were expecting alot of chicanery, that stuff does not work with a penetrating line coupled with disciplined backer play, that Urban inside shuttle pass got nailed when Chapman stayed home.
BAMA has great speed to the corners, I'm sure Weiss did all he could...but like the immortal Mike Tyson said..."everybody's got a plan till they get punched in the mouth"

UF is probably a year away from being a contender.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 3, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


>



LOL..... where do you guys find these things...... I love it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


>



Did you notice Pauuull Finebaum sitting on the front row?


----------



## chadair (Oct 3, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> LOL..... where do you guys find these things...... I love it!



LSU freak. gotta be one of the best and funniest guys around


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

chadair said:


> LSU freak. gotta be one of the best and funniest guys around



It's LSU Freek ya dern nimrod


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought you gumps and gatas played nice together.  Doesnt sound like it.  hahaha


http://alabama.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1273923


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I thought you gumps and gatas played nice together.  Doesnt sound like it.  hahaha
> 
> 
> http://alabama.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1273923



charged with drunk and disorderly while carrying "an aluminum container of chicken wings which hit the ground and splattered", gets in a fight with a UF player, claims he's assaulted and has the phone to prove it, cause Easleys parents asked for his phone back. I've only read a couple of articles along the same line and i just get a vibe he was asking for it for at least caused the confrontation.
Do we HAVE to claim him?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2011)

Easley is a thug.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> charged with drunk and disorderly while carrying "an aluminum container of chicken wings which hit the ground and splattered", gets in a fight with a UF player, claims he's assaulted and has the phone to prove it, cause Easleys parents asked for his phone back. I've only read a couple of articles along the same line and i just get a vibe he was asking for it for at least caused the confrontation.
> Do we HAVE to claim him?




What kind of freak would cause a man to spill his chicken wings.

Thats just wrong


----------

